# New Kettle - Original or Premium?



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

Welp. I pulled this old kettle out of storage this spring after acquiring it 13 years ago and never using it. It was in rough shape when I got it, but figured it would be good to learn with. Every cook I've done with it has been amazing and I fell in love. So I naturally wanted to take it on my annual Memorial Day camping trip to treat the crew to a great meal.

After an hour and a half drive and only a mile from the campground, the cover blew off and the lid followed. During its flight, the lid met with the post on a guide rail and came to a rest on the side of the road. I was able to pound out the crease and get it back to sort of round to get through that night's cook, but I definitely limped through it. Without a good seal, I couldn't keep the thing hot and my cook took almost twice as long as expected.














But its not all bad news! The wife informed me that I was probably getting a new one for father's day, anyway! Just need to pick one out.

I tend to be a cheap son of a gun, but I'm also practical. I'm not looking to spend a bunch of money on some unnecessary features, but won't blink an eye if it actually makes a difference. But then again, since I'm cheap, I'm starting my shopping at the lower end of the spectrum. Trying to decide between the original and the premium. Whichever one I end up with will be an upgrade over the old one, even it its glory days.

From what I've seen, there are really only 3 big differences between them for either $139 or $219
1. Hinged grate - *already upgraded for the old one, so don't need*
2. Lid thermometer - *we can all agree that they're useless unless its from a higher end manufacturer*
3. Ash catcher - *seems like an improvement, but the one-touch cleaning is an upgrade regardless*

So is the ash catcher really worth $80? Or are there other differences that I missed in my research?


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 2, 2022)

Depends on you....IS the ash catcher worth $80? I have the basic 22in Weber and love it. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2022)

Yes the ash catcher makes cleaning the grill much easier. In my opinion it’s worth it.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

The ash catcher is worth the money . It keeps  hot stuff contained on windy days , plus easy clean out . 



Nate52 said:


> Lid thermometer - *we can all agree that they're useless unless its from a higher end manufacturer*


Not if you know what you're looking at . I go by mine all the time . Checks out with my Ink bird too . 



Nate52 said:


> one-touch cleaning is an upgrade regardless


Yes , but you have to keep the bottom clean . If you don't you can bend the vanes and they no longer seal . Not a negative , just something to think about .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 2, 2022)

I have the original 22" kettle with the disc, and a 26" kettle with the ash catcher. I prefer the disc style myself. It's easier for me to dump the ash, and I don't really notice a lot ash flying around my yard during a cook. 

The 26" kettle does have the therm on top of the lid and although it's not super accurate. It does allow me to glance at the kettle and see if it's holding a steady temp. 

I will say that overall the 26" kettle(a bit pricey) is worth the extra money. The extra room you get is unbelievable, and the slide-aside for the lid is much better then the hook. Also the charcoal and cooking grates are really heavy duty. 

If your set on the 22" kettle then I would keep the extra 80.00 and go for the basic original. They cook the same.

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 2, 2022)

Like Rich and Chris I have a 22 and 26, been cooking on a Weber kettle for over 45 years. I like to keep it simple with no frills, the money saved on the ash catcher can be spent on a SnS and Vortex, then you're really cookin'! RAY


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes the ash catcher makes cleaning the grill much easier. In my opinion it’s worth it.
> Al





chopsaw said:


> The ash catcher is worth the money . It keeps  hot stuff contained on windy days , plus easy clean out .


What about it makes it easier to clean? I get that it holds more, so I wouldn't have to empty it each cook, but is there anything else?


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Yes , but you have to keep the bottom clean . If you don't you can bend the vanes and they no longer seal . Not a negative , just something to think about .


Thanks for the tip. I haven't looked that closely at the mechanism when browsing at the store.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> What about it makes it easier to clean?


For me it's the fact that the ash is contained .


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I have the original 22" kettle with the disc, and a 26" kettle with the ash catcher. I prefer the disc style myself. It's easier for me to dump the ash, and I don't really notice a lot ash flying around my yard during a cook.
> 
> The 26" kettle does have the therm on top of the lid and although it's not super accurate. It does allow me to glance at the kettle and see if it's holding a steady temp.
> 
> ...


I'd love to get a 26" some day. But that will have to wait for another summer. I joked with the wife about getting the Ranch, and it seems like that will have to wait another decade.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I haven't looked that closely at the mechanism when browsing at the store.


If you let the bottom get gunked up , then force the sweeping motion it can bend the vanes . 
You can see how tight these are to the bottom .


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

I agree with chop,  I have the performer kettle and would not want hot ash blowing around in my backyard.  I also like that mine came with the grate where the center comes out for better reloading of the vortex.  Also both sides of the grate are hinged to reload charcoal baskets.  BTW  I also find the lid therm to be pretty darn accurate..at least now.


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Like Rich and Chris I have a 22 and 26, been cooking on a Weber kettle for over 45 years. I like to keep it simple with no frills, the money saved on the ash catcher can be spent on a SnS and Vortex, then you're really cookin'! RAY


That might be the best argument I'll hear in favor of the cheaper one.


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> If you let the bottom get gunked up , then force the sweeping motion it can bend the vanes .
> You can see how tight these are to the bottom .
> View attachment 633573


So does dripping grease cause a big problem? I'm just picturing the amount of grease that pools up from a half dozen chicken thighs.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 2, 2022)

I got the premium for fathers day last year and it has been outstanding. I like the fact I can squeeze the handle, dump the ash, pop it back in, and be done. Worth the $80 IMO but its personal preference. I also have noticed the lid therm is pretty accurate. Good luck!


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> I agree with chop,  I have the performer kettle and would not want hot ash blowing around in my backyard.  I also like that mine came with the grate where the center comes out for better reloading of the vortex.  Also both sides of the grate are hinged to reload charcoal baskets.  BTW  I also find the lid therm to be pretty darn accurate..at least now.


If the premium came with that grate, I wouldn't hesitate to get it.


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> If the premium came with that grate, I wouldn't hesitate to get it.


According to the weber site it does come with that.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm a fan of the ash catcher.  I wish I would have got the 26" the first time.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 2, 2022)

The ash catcher is a good upgrade for the all the reasons listed above.  
I live in a wind prone area so the enclosed ash catcher is a big plus for me.  
Another benefit of the ash catcher assembly on the premium model is that Weber has marked the vane settings for closed, smoking, grilling, etc.  The handle on the ash catcher is a good  place to hang the sending unit on a remote thermometer.


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> According to the weber site it does come with that.


Thats just on the performer. The kettle is only showing the hinged sides.


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Thats just on the performer. The kettle is only showing the hinged sides.


ahhh,  I just saw the hinges and .....assumed it had the middle removable...you know what happens when you assume??? 

If the ash catcher is not a big deal that grate can be bought separately


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> So does dripping grease cause a big problem? I'm just picturing the amount of grease that pools up from a half dozen chicken thighs.


If I set up an indirect side or for a long smoke , I use a drip pan . 
Grilling over the coals the drippings will burn off .


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm really not totally sold on the ash catcher for the purposes of catching ash. My lawn and driveway is far from manicured, so a mess isn't a worry.



SecondHandSmoker said:


> The ash catcher is a good upgrade for the all the reasons listed above.
> I live in a wind prone area so the enclosed ash catcher is a big plus for me.
> Another benefit of the ash catcher assembly on the premium model is that Weber has marked the vane settings for closed, smoking, grilling, etc.  The handle on the ash catcher is a good  place to hang the sending unit on a remote thermometer.


Looks like I need to learn more about the alternative functions of the ash catcher. Thanks for the info. Could swing me the other way.


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> If I set up an indirect side or for a long smoke , I use a drip pan .
> Grilling over the coals the drippings will burn off .


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm mostly surprised by the support of the lid thermometer. It always seems that the general consensus is that stock thermometers are nothing more than decoration. That could be a selling point me for the premium. But then again, a 2" Tel Tru is in the $35 range. The money I save could easily cover that.

Well I was leaning original, but now I'm back to 50/50.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 2, 2022)

Like Rich said you can use a pan to catch the drippings, but if you do find excessive build up on the kettle bottom. A plastic putty scraper works well. Just make sure your don't bend the vanes accidentally by sliding the scrapper underneath them. 

One note: Rich( 

 chopsaw
 ) and Cliff (

 clifish
 ) both live in big cities - you know the high falutin types . So a hot ash may be a big deal. I live in the country so a hot ash or two doesn't matter to much. Also I must have wussy hands. As I still find squeezing  the handle to remove the ash catcher a pain and clumsy. To many years behind a keyboard I guess. 

Chris


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Like Rich said you can use a pan to catch the drippings, but if you do find excessive build up on the kettle bottom. A plastic putty scraper works well. Just make sure your don't bend the vanes accidentally by sliding the scrapper underneath them.
> 
> One note: Rich(
> 
> ...


I know those types. There are a couple of those neighborhoods at the bottom of the mountain. On windy days, some of my ash might end up there.


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

Yeah I am really in the city...lol


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> I know those types.


That's enough of that .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> Yeah I am really in the city...lol
> View attachment 633579


Notice there is no ass in his pool...I  mean ash!  
I just had to lol! And I don't have either one so curious as to which you choose.

Ryan


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> Yeah I am really in the city...lol
> View attachment 633579


City is a relative term. I once saw my neighbor's house when the leaves were down in the winter and their lights were on.


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 2, 2022)

I just snuck to Lowes on my lunch break and took a closer look. I can definitely see the appeal of the vent settings being marked on there. Until you're used to the positioning, the only way to really tell is to give it a reach-around.

I was thinking about the option of maybe getting the original, with the option to add the ash catcher later. But I noticed that the vents on the premium are a little bigger. I'm wondering if that is to make up for any loss of air flow from the catcher. If thats the case, it might hurt performance.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> I'm really not totally sold on the ash catcher for the purposes of catching ash. My lawn and driveway is far from manicured, so a mess isn't a worry.
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to learn more about the alternative functions of the ash catcher. Thanks for the info. Could swing me the other way.


In addition to briquettes, I use lump charcoal in which some of the smaller burning slivers fall through my SnS and charcoal grate down into the ash catcher.  This gives me some peace of mind that those embers are contained and won't be easily airborne on breezey days and start a wildfire.  
The holes in the ash catcher surround also help to somewhat diffuse the wind.
I use the ash from the lump charcoal as fertilizer.  The ash catcher makes it easy to spread the ashes too.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 2, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> I just snuck to Lowes on my lunch break and took a closer look. I can definitely see the appeal of the vent settings being marked on there. Until you're used to the positioning, the only way to really tell is to give it a reach-around.
> 
> I was thinking about the option of maybe getting the original, with the option to add the ash catcher later. But I noticed that the vents on the premium are a little bigger. I'm wondering if that is to make up for any loss of air flow from the catcher. If thats the case, it might hurt performance.



The newer premium kettles do have the "P" shaped bowl vent holes.  They allow for plenty of air flow for smoking or grilling.


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Notice there is no ass in his pool...I  mean ash!
> I just had to lol! And I don't have either one so curious as to which you choose.
> 
> Ryan


My ass will be in the pool with a drink by 5.30 today


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 2, 2022)

$80 spread over at least a 20-year lifespan is $4 a year. I like the ease of the lower vent control of the Premium version ash catcher on my 25+ year-old Weber Performer (attached table but none of the fancy features of the current Performer).


----------



## motocrash (Jun 2, 2022)

Whichever you choose, when transporting in the truck, take the lid off, take out both grates, take off ash catcher, and loosely tie down as to prevent movement yet not tweak anything or get the bowl out of round.
As thus:


----------



## Nate52 (Jun 5, 2022)

Well the wife got annoyed with me debating with myself about what to get. So she went on her own and bought the premium. "There! I decided for you!" 

Should be breaking it in tonight.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 5, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Well the wife got annoyed with me debating with myself about what to get. So she went on her own and bought the premium. "There! I decided for you!"
> 
> Should be breaking it in tonight.


Nate, get in the kitchen and make me a sammich. 

Awesome wife! 
Be sure to post some pics of your  first cook on that bad boy!


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I got the premium for fathers day last year and it has been outstanding. I like the fact I can squeeze the handle, dump the ash, pop it back in, and be done. Worth the $80 IMO but its personal preference. I also have noticed the lid therm is pretty accurate. Good luck!


Another option is to buy the base model than this on amazon and save $20.


----------

